# What’s your max range?



## amantel12 (Mar 8, 2017)

So I’m drawing 40 lbs- 24” and 180 FPS with a 370 grain arrow.

25 yards gives me pass through but I poked a doe at 40 and MAYBE got 2-3” of penetration. So 40 is too far with my current setup. 

What’s the distance you guys are comfortable with? And what’s your setup like? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Like to hear more about your arrow, cut length, FOC, broad head type and weight, fletchings, and arrow diameter. Obviously 40was too much on that occasion., There are things you can do to increase penetration. Skinny shaft, COC 2 blade broad head, high FOC, feathers, blades honed razor sharp. What bow are you shooting? Is your bow bare shaft/broad head tuned? Like to hear more about the 40 yard deer, where was it hit (hit bone) broad side?


----------



## ApostateTapir (Dec 13, 2017)

That's a hair above 26 fpe right out of your bow. Minimum recommended on deer is 25 fpe. So you're probably right about 30 yards being about your maximum.


----------



## amantel12 (Mar 8, 2017)

Axis 5mm arrow 
24 3/8" 
standard inserts
100 grain Ram cat broad heads
blazer vanes
I don't remember the FOC, but it's between 11-13%
Bow is an Elite Spirit

This year I'm increasing DL by an inch and thinking of getting 125 gr broad heads to up the FOC. It will put it at 415 grains total instead of 370. Bow is bare shaft tuned, broad heads looked good on the target but that was 20 yards, not 40. 

Deer was broadside. It looked like a good standard lung shot to me, definitely not a shoulder shot because of the way it ran off with the arrow, but it could always be me.


----------



## amantel12 (Mar 8, 2017)

ApostateTapir said:


> That's a hair above 26 fpe right out of your bow. Minimum recommended on deer is 25 fpe. So you're probably right about 30 yards being about your maximum.


Yeah after seeing what it did I’m not comfortable with anything over 30. Not that you get that many shots in the woods but still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

I shoot 50 lbs 27" dl with Easton Axis arrows, 100gr G5 Montecs (thinking about Slick Trick Viper Tricks). I think my set up is pushing 400 gr total arrow weight. I practice much further but won't take a shot on an animal over 50 yards. I also am very patient and wait for a good shot.


----------



## amantel12 (Mar 8, 2017)

lilpooh31 said:


> I shoot 50 lbs 27" dl with Easton Axis arrows, 100gr G5 Montecs (thinking about Slick Trick Viper Tricks). I think my set up is pushing 400 gr total arrow weight. I practice much further but won't take a shot on an animal over 50 yards. I also am very patient and wait for a good shot.


Thank you for the reminder on the patience. So important! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd use a different broadhead with that setup. I like ramcats but with a slower bow at 40# and short dl a 1 3/8 cut is just too big especially over 25 yds. I'd try a phathead or magnus and keep under 25yds preferably 20 or less. JMHO


----------



## hinson_16 (Aug 3, 2017)

Long distance great group at 60 yards but hunting I wouldn’t shoot anything over 50 yards to make sure it was an ethical shot for me. DL 25 drawn weight 55#


----------



## Penny12 (May 18, 2018)

I’m drawing 40 lbs- 24” and 180 FPS with a 370 grain arrow.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm at 25" DL with 42 # and I would not shoot over 30 yards at an animal.


----------



## Sara-s (Mar 2, 2014)

On my Hoyt tournament bow, my DL is 29” and my DW is 45#. Outdoors, I typically shoot out to 50 M, but there is one tournament (the Senior Games) in which I shoot as far as 60 yards. My outdoor arrows are Victory VAP’s with 100 grain points.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Not much of a hunter anymore , getting a bit old to pack out a deer through the mountains, but I still shoot competitively on targets. I Shoot a Hoyt Avalon plus recurve holding 34 pounds on the fingers with 350 grain arrows at 186 feet per second. On the NFAA field round I must shoot out to 80 yards and on some of the novelty rounds there is always at least one shot right at or just over 100 yards. My farthest bow kill was 40 yards using a 400 grain arrow and a nice sharp cut on contact 2 blade broadhead. It made a full pass through.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

top equipment but not so great specs, w practice comfortable out to 40-45 yds in perfect conditions w stronger PSE carbon air ecs other one maybe 40


----------



## ariellebgood (Feb 3, 2017)

I shoot 25" DL at 40#. Farthest I shoot is 50m target.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Good at 50yards. Best most comfortable at 30


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

amantel12 said:


> Axis 5mm arrow
> 24 3/8"
> standard inserts
> 100 grain Ram cat broad heads
> ...


Sorry for the lost deer  I know since i don't shoot high poundage now(#40 ) I am really focused and having my arrows and broadheads set up "lighter" so I don't know if going up in broadhead weight would help alot:noidea: I know there is a happy medium so your arrow is stabilized well in every set up but I would think that the heavier it is the slower it goes so less umph :elch: when it gets where you are aiming. Good luck!


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

CountryWoman said:


> Sorry for the lost deer  I know since i don't shoot high poundage now(#40 ) I am really focused and having my arrows and broadheads set up "lighter" so I don't know if going up in broadhead weight would help alot:noidea: I know there is a happy medium so your arrow is stabilized well in every set up but I would think that the heavier it is the slower it goes so less umph :elch: when it gets where you are aiming. Good luck!


I haven't had luck with "lighter". You need perfect shot placement with lighter. (I have 25" DL and 42 pounds weight) This year I'm going heavier arrows, higher FOC, and not taking any shots over 30 yards. 25 yards and less would be better.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

CountryWoman said:


> but I would think that the heavier it is the slower it goes so less umph :elch: when it gets where you are aiming. Good luck!


Also wanted to add that speed isn't the only factor to consider. Heavier increases momentum which = better penetration. If you are shooting a lighter arrow and don't get the penetration, then you can end up with one lung shots, failing to recover your animal.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

You may want to consider your broadhead. A nice cut on contact broadhead penetrates very well. In the past I have used 2 blade cut on contact broadheads with slower bows and had clean pass throughs. Most of the people i know that hunt with recurves use them also. A Magnus stinger is my go to right now. Very sharp and durable.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

Good catch, I didn't notice the Ram Cat in those specs, and it's a mechanical? I agree a COC would be a much better choice.

It is an older thread, so who knows if the person is still reading, but also there was mention of lengthening draw length. If the DL is too long, it can affect your form, consistency, and can even cause injuries like tendonitis. So I wouldn't do that unless the longer draw is actually your correct DL.


----------



## lvmybowtech (Jul 30, 2018)

I have a bowtech, my draw weight is 54 pounds and 26". I won't shoot anything further than 35 yards


----------



## ellen7 (Jun 3, 2015)

I prefer to stay within 40 yards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rachelenewman (Jul 25, 2018)

I shoot a Mathews and 40 is pushing it for me, especially if they are already on high alert. I am comfortable with 35.


----------



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

I've got 44 pounds on my Mission Craze with a draw length of 27" I believe and I know I can go up to at least 40 yards, haven't tried to shoot anything farther.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

wow I can rewrite my arrow preferences now--After 6 years of compltete passthroughs on NY deer w no tracking necessary, up to 45 yds----The kansas big bucks only got half penetration w same arrows n specs. I upped my 85 gr to 100gn and got worse penenitration on next deer. Went to an arrow set up w the weight foward inserts that worked well on my weaker bow Victory Vaps. Next shot blew through the buck--And was all within 20 yd shots. From what I can see although i didnt hunt with it this year the garmin xero sight seems to improve my range to at least 50 yds and w the newer arrow set up I imagine maybe even farther--kintetic energy and momentum is improved, and working on upping my poundage--at my old age lol


----------



## hunterbabe210 (Nov 8, 2018)

I shoot a draw length of 26, 60 lbs hoyt pro defiant 34 somewhere in the mid to high 200s FPS , Axis 5mm standard insert, blazer vanes and 100 grain broadhead and feel comfortable out to 50 possibly 60 yards depending on conditions. I am also shooting at least four times a week.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I have found my effective range to increase/decrease with increased arrow speeds using the SAME ARROW SETUP. Always have used 350 gn total weigt arrows, 100 gn slick trick 4 bl fixed heads.

With this setup, I had great luck, at about 250ish fps/50ish KE (nearly 100% pass thorough). At one point, I backed my poundage and draw length down, and shot a slightly slower bow, yielding 210-220 FPS with the same arrow (35ish KE). 
All of the sudden I started having to compensate on closer shots. With similar shot distances and deer types shot, my pass through rate plummeted below 50%. I took some shots at 25, but honestly I would say keep them inside 20 unless you are able to range each deer; and/or determine there is sufficient white noise when you shoot so they don't spook. 

If I have one piece of advice that is seldom offered by others, it is to chronograph your bow, weigh your arrows and know your KE (momentum maybe better, but KE is an easier benchmark as it is more widely referenced). Realtree.com has a good KE calculator that provides recommendations for game type, broadeads, etc. I have found it to be VERY consistent with my results. If using a MUCH heavier arrow or much lighter, YMMV. 

In the quiet woods and large bodied deer where I hunt, assuming you don't have the luxury of ranging each and every deer*: 

<220 fps/35 KE: 20 yds <100#/25 yds 200#+ large buck
250's fps/50 KE: 25 yds <100#/35 yds 200#+ large buck 

*These ranges are assuming you can put, oh, say 80% of arrows inside the 5 ring at 20 for the smaller deer, and 4 ring at the further distance for the larger deer. Adjust range shorter til this is true. 

I have since increased my poundage and will be shooting similar wt arrows 265 fps, or slightly heavier arrows - about 55 KE. I shoot 60# now and 340 fps calculated bow at 25" or so. 

I don't plan to really increase the range; just provide additional forgiveness should deer behave with a mind of their own. If a really large buck presents himself at 40, and it is it overly quiet, and he is calm, maybe take that shot at 40.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 10, 2019)

Wife is @27.5 and 38lbs maxes on the pins at about 55y I wouldn't recommend she tries for anything until its close to 50lbs and she can hit to 60-70y on a target. Sometimes her arrows bounce back off of the target face @40Y. The target faces are pretty shot out and hard.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Upgrayedd said:


> Wife is @27.5 and 38lbs maxes on the pins at about 55y I wouldn't recommend she tries for anything until its close to 50lbs and she can hit to 60-70y on a target. Sometimes her arrows bounce back off of the target face @40Y. The target faces are pretty shot out and hard.


I assume by "try for" you're talking about hunting? 

Based on her DL of 27.5", I would think she would be packing enough punch, at 38# to take down deer no problem, with*the right bow*/arrows/broadhead setup, tuned. Either you guys are talking ELK or she is shooting a super, super slow bow and she could use an *Upgrayedd*.... With a 340 fps+ IBO bow optimized for her DL (i.e., Mathews Avail, Eva Shockey, probably several others here), 27.5" Draw, 400 gn arrow, 15gn on string, 42# produces 51 KE, not bad...Enough to take down an ELK, with the right shot placement, right broadheads, tuning, etc. Though I agree, MORE is almost always BETTER, IF it is ATTAINABLE for her. If she is a good shot, I would not hesitate to take her hunting for whitetail deer, as-is. 

I think, the effective range,* for whitetail/similar deer,* is *the lesser of, *
-the distance where you can reliably put 95+% of your shots inside a spot the size of an indoor target 4 ring *and* 
-the distance where they can jump string based on the speed of your arrows. 
Interesting writeup/chart on this topic:[URL="https://www.fullpotentialoutdoors.com/deer-reaction-time-jumping-string/"[/URL] 

So, for example, let's say using my accuracy criteria (95% inside of 4 ring) you can shoot "accurately enough" out to *40 yards. * at an arrow speed of *220 fps* (link above); based on the the chart in the link above, effective range would be limited to *26.4 yards. *
So,,, your *maximum effective range, would be the lesser of the two, 26.4 yards. *
Although you might be able to kill deer further, this will give you a decent margin for error and limit the chance of wounding, and give you a good chance at pass-throughs with sensible equipment choices.

This is why the guy, let's call him "YOUR UNCLE" who only meets the proficiency requirements above, out to *30 yards,* but who has a long draw, a fast bow, and flings his hunting arrows at 320 fps, still has a longer "effective range" than the more accurate archer with the less powerful setup. 

I find these guidelines to establish a good starting point for determining max effective range using objective, measurable criteria. 
They help reduce the risk for what goes wrong based on how the deer MIGHT or MIGHT NOT react to the shot. 
I am sure many here will balk at my method and tell me to K-I-S-S. But, I'm gonna be honest, low-poundage, low-KE bowhunting, just isn't as SIMPLE as it is for Average Joe Bowhunter shooting 30" DL/300 fps.

Some commonsense still has to be applied here; bows need to be tuned, arrows properly, and most important familiarity with the anatomy of the deer, and shot angles. The hunter needs to be CONFIDENT in the shot and COMFORTABLE with ALL equipment including clothing, treestand angles, etc.
My method is based solely on the objective accuracy limitations of the archer, AND the limitations of what her equipment can do, and not the limitations of the *HUNTER*.


----------



## Topshot71 (Feb 18, 2019)

48# with a 25.5 draw length. will not shoot over 30 yards at a animal.


----------



## pippodick (Apr 10, 2012)

I shoot is 50m target


----------



## Tweedyi (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm shooting 26.5 inches DL at 43 pounds DW. Arrow weight is about 350 grains and I get about 225 FPS. I'll take long pokes (70 y) at targets, but on animals my hard limit is 30 y.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i dont know you ability but if you want to incest you poundage you can. when i was younger i start pulling a rubber bands or tubes. there are great products that will help you to inprove you poundage. still today i used them everyday and i am 52 years old. i understand people shooting 60bls bows but i think if you can shoot a 70bls bow sitting down with out jerking the bow shoot one. i shoot a 80 pound bow for over 20 years. now with bows that it so easy to pull back now and hold it on target for ever why not shoot a heavy bow. you never have to worry about hitting a bone. 

i have no problem to take a shot at a deer at 50 yards and will take a 60 yards it a nice deer. i used to shoot 80 yards everyday with broadheads but now my eye sight is not that good so 60yards is my max. i have a hunting bow not a 3d bow. i dont care what people says a 3d bow is deffert from a hunting bow. i shoot heavy aluminum arrows, no drop away rest, big peep sights, and multi pins. it is a hunting bow. i figure out 25 years ago a 3d bow with light arrows, small vains, all the bell and whistle cause issue in hunting woods. to many thing can break or go wrong with a 3d bow. if you want to hunt and shoot 3d buy 2 bows.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

huntfish25 said:


> i dont know you ability but if you want to incest you poundage you can. when i was younger i start pulling a rubber bands or tubes. there are great products that will help you to inprove you poundage. still today i used them everyday and i am 52 years old. i understand people shooting 60bls bows but i think if you can shoot a 70bls bow sitting down with out jerking the bow shoot one. i shoot a 80 pound bow for over 20 years. now with bows that it so easy to pull back now and hold it on target for ever why not shoot a heavy bow. you never have to worry about hitting a bone.
> 
> i have no problem to take a shot at a deer at 50 yards and will take a 60 yards it a nice deer. i used to shoot 80 yards everyday with broadheads but now my eye sight is not that good so 60yards is my max. i have a hunting bow not a 3d bow. i dont care what people says a 3d bow is deffert from a hunting bow. i shoot heavy aluminum arrows, no drop away rest, big peep sights, and multi pins. it is a hunting bow. i figure out 25 years ago a 3d bow with light arrows, small vains, all the bell and whistle cause issue in hunting woods. to many thing can break or go wrong with a 3d bow. if you want to hunt and shoot 3d buy 2 bows.


Huge, huge difference in KE and Momentum, penetration power for hunting, between the 35 to 50 pound that MOST women can achieve and the 60 to 80 pounds and long draw lengths men can achieve. I think the heaviest I have seen a woman pull is 60 or just over, but that is very much outside the norm.

The posts by kwood here in this thread is pure gold. Please, ladies, listen to her.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

laur said:


> Huge, huge difference in KE and Momentum, penetration power for hunting, between the 35 to 50 pound that MOST women can achieve and the 60 to 80 pounds and long draw lengths men can achieve. I think the heaviest I have seen a woman pull is 60 or just over, but that is very much outside the norm.
> 
> The posts by kwood here in this thread is pure gold. Please, ladies, listen to her.


i did not know it was a female


----------



## broBear (Feb 18, 2018)

Draw weight 52lbs, DL 28.5. 392 grain arrow. shooting 125gr magnus stingers, comfortable out to 60yds. but won't take a shot unless it is 40 or under.


----------



## erin0012 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm at ~43 lbs with a 24.5 inch draw length and I'll NEVER push a shot more than 25-30 yards. I'm very comfortable with distances further, as I'm an avid field shooter (80 yd mx -- not saying i'm super consistent with 80 yds though  haha) but I just don't like to push it on an animal.


----------



## kellymcintosh79 (Aug 19, 2016)

I am pulling 50 pounds 25 draw and I shot my first deer at 50 yards


----------



## mmoorehead2 (Nov 6, 2019)

42 yards max!


----------



## agmfan3 (Jul 2, 2018)

40 yards, maybe, if I’m not shaking too much!!! 35 and below are where I am sure.


----------



## agmfan3 (Jul 2, 2018)

37.7lbs. Short draw 24.5, 500 grain arrow, 210 thru the speed trap.


----------



## agmfan3 (Jul 2, 2018)

I did get a arrow in one 20 yards, it broke off missing abut 2.5 to 3” not including broadhead.


----------



## agmfan3 (Jul 2, 2018)

I am still new, I am learning so much, it’s more than just the shop guys putting fletching on a shaft and getting it close. I am learning it’s about weight and tuning. As well as picking out the bow that fits. I know I’m shooting a bow that is bigger than what I need. I will be spending so time trying to find the “right” bow for me.


----------

